

Using the internet to market a new TV program - johncsadler

I have an idea for a new lifestyle program that can be marketed thru FaceBook and offer people a free view of the 30 minute pilot. They can sign up on a fixed term membership site to watch the series of programs. Does anyone have any experience of doing this?
======
utnick
people today have 100s of channels, nobody will pay you to watch your show

give it away and make money on ads

imo

